# Call of Duty Black Ops



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm picking it up for PS3 (don't really care if the map packs come a month later) but I too, am looking forward to it. I think MW2 was good for about 2 weeks after it came out, then the campers had infested all the playlists and I gave it up. I think the last time I played was several months ago.

Really looking forward to the epic return of Nazi Zombies, and theater mode looks beastly. Wager matches seem like a hell of a lot of fun too, even if some of them have been around for years in PC games (gun game is really popular in Counter Strike.)

I'm going to the midnight launch tonight at Gamestop, really looking forward to it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yup, hopefully i'll be getting it tomorrow morning for ps3.
hope the muliplayer is good, i probably won't play the single player for 2-3 months if m.p is good enough lol


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I picked it up, and I must say, it's packing a lot of content for $60 ($80 in my case, had to get the Hardened - zombies FTW).

Multiplayer is similar to Modern Warfare 1, which is great for me because that was my favorite game in the series. Pretty fun, though I'll be playing more tomorrow. My first match I came in 2nd, and I was owning with the Colt M1911, lol. I actually went into theater mode and recorded where I killed 3-4 guys in like 10 seconds with it. Good times.

Wager matches are cool. My favorite is definitely 'One In The Chamber', because you really gotta watch your back, and watch who you shoot since you only have 1 bullet.

Zombies. Probably the main reason I bought this game. I only managed to get in a few games on one of the 'classic' maps, but it was really fun. They've re-adjusted some of the lighting, the maps feel better, and they added the characters from Shi No Numa/Der Riese into the first two maps which is awesome. Really fun, plus a TON of new guns.

Overall, great game. I also played maybe 45 minutes of the single player, which is pretty solid as well. Anyone who has a PS3, hit me up and we'll pwn some zombies together.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

^ can you upload straight to youtube thru theater mode?
i don't get the deal with the zombie tho (is it like the co-op on uncharted when you play against enemies? or is it 1 person the human and 1 the zombie?)

ill add you infexx if i get it this morning, don't have a mic though. should have it by lunch time.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm trying to stay away from Black Ops...

I bought MW2 on its release and managed to play a full days worth in 3 days. I played over 30 days worth in less then a year. I got to tenth prestige, legitly after 12 days of play time... yet still managed to play another 18 hours worth of it. My schooling suffered, my controllers suffered (went through at least 3 controllers)

I loved MW2... even with all the gay parts.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

successful said:


> ^ can you upload straight to youtube thru theater mode?
> i don't get the deal with the zombie tho (is it like the co-op on uncharted when you play against enemies? or is it 1 person the human and 1 the zombie?)
> 
> ill add you infexx if i get it this morning, don't have a mic though. should have it by lunch time.


You can upload to youtube, but it's sort of a process. You gotta go over to callofduty.com, register, link up your PSN/XBL account, then link up your youtube account, then I think you can upload directly, not sure though, haven't played around too much with it.

If you get the regular edition of the game you get 1 zombie map off the bat, and 2 need to be unlocked. Zombie mode is similar to the Uncharted Survival mode, you and 3 buddies taking on waves of zombies, but it's way cooler in my opinion. You don't get to play as the zombies, but it takes some strategy and thinking. You need to board up windows, you can buy guns off the wall or from a random gun box, in most maps there are perks you can buy that make you take more damage or shoot faster, etc. It's really cool. But yeah, even if you got the regular one, you still have 3 zombie maps in the game. 1 is available by default, 1 is unlocked once you beat the campaign, and 1 is like a top-down '80s shooter.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Wait, its coming out tomorrow? I feel like I've been living under a rock.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Wait, its coming out tomorrow? I feel like I've been living under a rock.


It came out last night & today.

The multilayer in black ops seems to be toned down...a lot:cry
it don't have that (get killed/kill every 30 seconds & bullets and explosions everywhere) gameplay mw2 had, you have to actually search around the map to find people to kill in this game...i kind of miss the insane mw2 multiplayer already lol


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

The multiplayer is better than MW2. The frustration in MW2 came from the fact that you would die instantly and constantly get noob tubed. 

My main issue with this game is the lag. I seem to be lagging in every game. Also, the fact that the sound is pretty bad. I have a headset and it's pointless to use, because it's impossible to hear anyone moving around. If someone is running around with Marathon, I should be able to hear them coming. As it stands, Ninja is a pointless perk. The spawns also seem to be pretty weird. I understand they wanted a fast paced game, but they spawn you right next to the enemy. The party system also doesn't work properly. You get everyone into the party and when you try to join a lobby, some people end up getting disconnected.

Outside of that, I'm enjoying the game. It's nice to see some added recoil on the guns. It's also nice to see some of the most annoying things from MW2 taken out of the game, or made to be less powerful. The killstreaks not stacking also makes it harder to get the best ones. I hope that means more people start to run UAV (Spy Plane). I also like the fact that the guns aren't as powerful. It was impossible to run away from a gun fight in MW2. I tend to be able to escape, if I feel that the gun fight isn't going in my way.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

how'd they fix noob tubing?


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I actually hate the new multiplayer.

The killstreaks are lame, I hardly ever play a full game without it lagging and/or timing out completely.
And sometimes I have to shoot a guy a million times before he dies.

The new games modes are awesome though.. In wager. I think it's awesome you can gamble your money.
And zombies is amazing 

I also don't like how you can just buy titles.. I really liked how in MW2, to get a title you had to complete a challenge.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I actually hate the new multiplayer.
> 
> The killstreaks are lame, I hardly ever play a full game without it lagging and/or timing out completely.
> And sometimes I have to shoot a guy a million times before he dies.
> ...


yep they made the top killstreaks nearly impossible to get. + made most of the guns way too weak.there was times i shot people with shotguns 2-3 and they were still alive.
but that remote control cars and zombies is the ****!

anyway this will only keep me busy until resistance 3 and brink come out :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Seems more realistic, guys don't drop as easily as they did in MW2. Grenades/203s/RPGs aren't as strong. The RC cars are annoying as **** Wonder if they'll fix the footsteps so the Ninja perk might be useful.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

VipFuj said:


> how'd they fix noob tubing?


They seem to do less damage. They also put a perk in the game called Flak Jacket. It reduces the damage that explosives do. I haven't felt the need to use that, yet.

This game is nice. The good players should do well. The bad players should do bad. That wasn't the case on MW2.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I said I wouldn't buy it. I bought it yesterday for the PC. I'm a bad person. 

However, I'm not touching the multiplayer until the stuttering is fixed and I've finished the single player.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the rare people who haven't experienced much lag, and that's on the PS3 version. Guess I'm lucky, usually my connection never dips down past 3 bars and is usually at 4.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Infexxion said:


> I guess I'm one of the rare people who haven't experienced much lag, and that's on the PS3 version. Guess I'm lucky, usually my connection never dips down past 3 bars and is usually at 4.


I'm not getting many Australian servers, so we have to join American games. Probably the reason for the major lag.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I like it. It doesn't encourage people to camp as much as MW2 does (or running away and hiding until your killstreaks stack up). People seem to actually be focusing on actual shooting this time around, rather than running around with a noob tube or grenade launcher or a tactical knife.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hehe. Played multiplayer a couple minutes ago. 26/2 for my third game of TDM isn't too shabby, with the stock MP5 class. Got the "Be in the top 3 of your team 5 times" achievement thingy in 5 games.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

got it on xbox 360 although i kinda regret it, FPS is way better on PC and graphics+framerate much better on PC too. still enjoying it, but miss MW2


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got it for ps3 today, i like this alot better than MW2 mostly because im better at this than i was with the last one. Plus its got zombies, and you can play 2 people online on one console. Just overall its got all the things that MW2 was missing.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

By the way my user on psn is Smarties911 feel free to add


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Why is this game so hyped like the second coming of Jesus the Messiah? It looks like a generic FPS with fluffed up graphics...


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't really want to get this but some ******* made off with my MW2 and killzone 2 so I have no choice. I'm kind of excited to play it. It better be in the mail come monday.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

So far I have mixed thoughts about the multiplayer

I personally cannot stand 80% of the maps, they're too cluttered with so many rooms and corridors that it's extremely hard to find the enemy. But what makes this worse is the horrible spawn system, it spawns me too far from the action, so I then have to run all the way across the map just to find the enemy. By the time I reach there, they already spawned behind me. 

So far i'm not a big fan of the COD points. I miss the old days of having to earn attachments by kills per gun, it gave me a reason to keep using a gun. The attachments you earned in MW2 showed you and others that you accomplished something, it was like a mini trophy attached to your weapon.

I don't have that feeling with Blackops, I sort of lose the motivation to keep ranking up.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

jlotz123 said:


> So far I have mixed thoughts about the multiplayer
> 
> I personally cannot stand 80% of the maps, they're too cluttered with so many rooms and corridors that it's extremely hard to find the enemy. But what makes this worse is the horrible spawn system, it spawns me too far from the action, so I then have to run all the way across the map just to find the enemy. By the time I reach there, they already spawned behind me.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you just said.
They're my main problems too.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the spawning and one or two maps but I really like the way you kit out your character now. Only problem is the lag in the PC version, it's a joke that it's so pervasive when I can run Bad Company 2 maxed out/60fps lag free. Single player wasn't too hot either but zombie mode is pretty cool.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Have it on the PC, my comp has gotten slower than I realized. My 9800GTX+ just isn't cutting it anymore. :sigh

Haven't really played in depth though, but so far seems good. I'm still used to the MW2 style of game though, so it may take some getting used to based on the comments here.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Singleplayer was really good for COD standard.

Multiplayer is alright but its starting to get boring now.The games are always the same, nothing really gets changed and its really starting to show so i'm not going to bother with the prestige, to much effort.

Zombies rocks!After many tries i've finally learnt the whole level "Five" but people keep doing this glitch now which is getting annoying and needs a patch.

Overall this is my last call of duty game, good game but the series is getting really old.The feeling is different but its like getting an expansion for full price.


----------



## Dennishere (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the game when I have a nice KDR, but when i sprint out and get owned, i flip ship. Zombies is just awesome, ill play with anyone if theyre up to it. Does anyone wish for COD: Future Warfare?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Dennishere said:


> I love the game when I have a nice KDR, but when i sprint out and get owned, i flip ship. Zombies is just awesome, ill play with anyone if theyre up to it. Does anyone wish for COD: Future Warfare?


I wouldn't put it past Activision to greenlight Call Of Duty: Future Warfare. Modern Warfare was said to be planned as a trilogy, and seeing as Treyarch went Cold War with Black Ops, they might visit the future in the 2011 Call Of Duty.

Zombies in space could be interesting. The multiplayer maps would probably be spaceship corridors and different planets, ha.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Dennishere said:


> I love the game when I have a nice KDR, but when i sprint out and get owned, i flip ship. Zombies is just awesome, ill play with anyone if theyre up to it. Does anyone wish for COD: Future Warfare?


Ghost Recon already made a future war game, but that would be the best call of duty ever if they came out with future warfare.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

jlotz123 said:


> So far I have mixed thoughts about the multiplayer
> 
> I personally cannot stand 80% of the maps, they're too cluttered with so many rooms and corridors that it's extremely hard to find the enemy. But what makes this worse is the horrible spawn system, it spawns me too far from the action, so I then have to run all the way across the map just to find the enemy. By the time I reach there, they already spawned behind me.
> 
> ...


God damn, don't get me started on the spawn system. I spawned RIGHT IN FRONT of some guy today, on Estate map. I looked at the kill cam, I visibly spawned 4 meters from him and bang.

I only like Zombies, very entertaining if you get a good team together. As for TDM, S&D, hardcore games and all the good stuff I liked in MW2, that's just impossible for me without lag. I just played a few MW2 games and there is NO lag unlike Black Ops. I agree about the maps, they suck, some maps like the jungle one are way too big, complicated and open with too many paths and routes. The chances of somebody killing you from behind are massive. The bigger maps promote camping, if you rush the chances are you'll get killed from behind. And the leaderboards are broken, so there's no point in K/D ranking etc.


----------



## Dennishere (Nov 26, 2010)

Black ops has less accurate guns than MW2, so people actually have the motivation to run around, yay.. and lag... I hate it when i shoot them in the face multiple times with no effect and they just turn around like "wtf was that" and kill me effortlessly :bash Maybe its worth it shelling out 150 for a good router?


----------



## Dennishere (Nov 26, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> Zombies in space could be interesting. The multiplayer maps would probably be spaceship corridors and different planets, ha.


And where you can trap zombies in airlocks and eject them into space. And ray guns are ancient technology compared to the new weapons. Yea, I think I'd preorder that.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

TBH I still think COD 4 is the best Call of Duty game.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Being that I have kind of ****ty internet it is not possible for me to play online because the lag is so horrible. I constantly have to shoot people a million times to kill them only to have them shoot me twice before I die. I can however play zombies, which I am obsessed with. Only Kino der Toten though because I have yet to find someone who knows how to play Five and explain it to me. If anyone is looking for someone who is good at zombies and who has a ps3, private message me and I'll give you my gamertag.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Black Ops doesn't feel broken like MW2 did. All you had to do was play one of the maps from the first MW to see how much it had deteriorated.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate the maps they confuse me, I'm diggin the zombies tho.


----------



## Breathing Sludge (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Ops is pretty addicting. Much slower paced than MW2. The community can be very irritating at times. 

Ive gotten better since release though and people seem very predictable as far as camping spots go.

Anywho feel free to add, PSN: Megalith_Head
Im on often. Also search youtube for that name, youll find my uploaded clips of glory and fail


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have yet to play the zombies. I just stick to playing online. Usually domination. I rarely use my headset though. Once guys find out that I am a girl, I get swarmed. Its kind of creepy haha.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

meanmachine13 said:


> I have yet to play the zombies. I just stick to playing online. Usually domination. I rarely use my headset though. Once guys find out that I am a girl, I get swarmed. Its kind of creepy haha.


Ya, that happens a lot.


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its ridiculous. Random friend requests. Ton of messages. Its annoying. Not as bad as the Messages to all recent players.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

meanmachine13 said:


> I have yet to play the zombies. I just stick to playing online. Usually domination. I rarely use my headset though. Once guys find out that I am a girl, I get swarmed. Its kind of creepy haha.


 its because its like a sausage fest on cod, its nice to find a girl to bug


----------

